# eas | Photo shoot: Our Cars in MFest Attire



## anthony @ eas (May 27, 2009)

Here's a quick photo shoot showing off three of our Bimmers that rolled out to MFest with some vinyl work.

*2008 e92 M3*









































*2008 e82 135i*

































*2005 e46 325ci*


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

sweet pics - looks like the first cars front bumper is a bit wonky on it's right side (passenger)


----------



## javablack (Mar 23, 2010)

great pics


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Shouldn't it be "Mach Schnell?"


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

Hope the tracks were inactive


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

skywolf said:


> Hope the tracks were inactive


Those tracks appear to have been inactive for some time...active tracks are super shiny.


----------

